# anybody shooting 00 buck?



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

just wondering if anybody is shooting 00 buck (out of a slingshot that is :0).

my draw length is 28" and looking for bandset recomendations with some lifespan. anything that can do 1k shots?

I have a hammer and can shoot flats or tubes.

thanks in advance


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome Uncle. No, never used dub ought for slingshot ammo. Where I live it would be viewed as a character fault...  I've come pretty close with 5/16 ball however. (.33 vs .31) I liked it for awhile, still do, but 7/16 is home.

Try some Theraband Gold tapers, 3/4-5/8, cut at 6.25 inches. That should launch those pellets with plenty of zip and give you a good starting reference. A thousand shots will be a test. Maybe Linatex for longevity. What's nice about it is you can draw and fire, grab a quick lunch, catch-up on your emails, and still be back in time for impact...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you demand 1K shots you may have to sacrifice some speed to get that kind of longevity . A 3/4 inch straight cut 7 inches active will do .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

One of the few bandsets that has returned 1000 shots, as reported by several members, is Alliance Sterling Office Rubber Bands. They are a bit stiffer than TBG, but will give respectable velocity. Stretch them to 450% to 500% and you should get about 180 fps with your 00 Buck shot. More info at the link.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

No offense Henry, but saying 107s are a bit stiffer than TBG is like saying Jessica Alba is a bit prettier than Rosie O'Donnell. It's like plodding through life on a Schwinn while holding the keys to a Ferrari. There's zip and there's plop. 107s render plop.

Dang if I didn't want to love 'em. Primarily on your vouch. I went through three boxes trying to find a set or configuration that didn't feel like I was shooting through peanut butter. No love- The problem with 107s is that they last too long.

You wanna hook a newbie? Show 'em the speed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> No offense Henry, but saying 107s are a bit stiffer than TBG is like saying Jessica Alba is a bit prettier than Rosie O'Donnell. It's like plodding through life on a Schwinn while holding the keys to a Ferrari. There's zip and there's plop. 107s render plop.
> 
> Dang if I didn't want to love 'em. Primarily on your vouch. I went through three boxes trying to find a set or configuration that didn't feel like I was shooting through peanut butter. No love- The problem with 107s is that they last too long.
> 
> You wanna hook a newbie? Show 'em the speed.


The OP asked about bands that can do 1000 shots. Newbies get hooked all the time on WalMart slingshots that are even slower and stiffer than 107s. I'm sorry they didn't work out for you,


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks for all the great info. can anyone expand on the liatex red from simple shot? is it slow like corndawg hints? I've already tried the nitro and plus p from simple shot. and the regular 7/8 black latex. tore all the bands in less then 1 week (i shoot alot). ordered more, but while waiting for the mail, bought some golds gym green from walmart and begun expiramenting. 3/4-5/8 double layer 5 1/2 band for 28" draw seems ok.

do tubes last longer than flats since there is no endge to start trring?

p.s. where's the spellcheck :0)

thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

In general, you'll trade durability for performance Uncle, as Treefork noted. Linatex is fine for shooting heavy ammo, like anvils and chunks of manhole cover. Yep, tubes last longer, but they're nowhere near as fast as flats. Like many, I returned to this hobby after a substantial time away. I found the rubber options befuddling. I ordered several different band sampler packs from Simple Shot. I wish I could have taken a selfie the first time I shot .30 latex tapers- I was astonished by the speed. They officially separated the activity from my childhood experience and took every hint of "toy" from the device. That velocity was my hook. Craving it makes the hobby more expensive, no doubt, but you get what you pay for. When I was shooting a lot of 5/16 I made bandsets frequently that I knew I'd be lucky to see 150 shots from. For me, that giddyup was worth every penny. YMMV. Enjoy...


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> In general, you'll trade durability for performance Uncle, as Treefork noted. Linatex is fine for shooting heavy ammo, like anvils and chunks of manhole cover. Yep, tubes last longer, but they're nowhere near as fast as flats. Like many, I returned to this hobby after a substantial time away. I found the rubber options befuddling. I ordered several different band sampler packs from Simple Shot. I wish I could have taken a selfie the first time I shot .30 latex tapers- I was astonished by the speed. They officially separated the activity from my childhood experience and took every hint of "toy" from the device. That velocity was my hook. Craving it makes the hobby more expensive, no doubt, but you get what you pay for. When I was shooting a lot of 5/16 I made bandsets frequently that I knew I'd be lucky to see 150 shots from. For me, that giddyup was worth every penny. YMMV. Enjoy...


Dawg, your sense of imagery slays me! I can barely read the good info you give because I'm cracking up.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks corndawg

looks like i'll be keeping my bandset testing to two choices (tbg and simple shot's black latex). i did notice several posts are here about 1632 tubes being rather quick though.

thanks again for the info, and saving me time and money.

best wishes and no misses.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't sell tubes short. Bill Hays and I have each achieved 400+ fps with tubes.

Bill 1745 pseudo taper .33 lead






Me 2040 pseudo taper .25 steel


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

BTW, I forget to mention that Bill was shooting the same size ball as 00 Buck Shot.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not trying to shade tubes Henry. I know folks who shoot tubes exclusively. They can appear perfectly normal in every aspect. But Bill Hays is a Master, and you have a chrony and a tripod and everything...  What I'm advocating for is that sometime, early on in newbiehood, the enthusiast must at least taste the speed, to see what's most changed about the pursuit since he may have last tried it. He doesn't have to woof it down- just a nibble is enough. It's a potent catalyst; was for me anyway. One of the most fabulous things I ever learned on this site was how to tie flats to my old wrist rocket. God love you people-


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> I'm not trying to shade tubes Henry. I know folks who shoot tubes exclusively. They can appear perfectly normal in every aspect. But Bill Hays is a Master, and you have a chrony and a tripod and everything...  What I'm advocating for is that sometime, early on in newbiehood, the enthusiast must at least taste the speed, to see what's most changed about the pursuit since he may have last tried it. He doesn't have to woof it down- just a nibble is enough. It's a potent catalyst; was for me anyway. One of the most fabulous things I ever learned on this site was how to tie flats to my old wrist rocket. God love you people-


That's what got me hooked. Once I took the daisy tubes off and put black latex bands on I was like holy shit. Than I went through my first can and I was hooked

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> I'm not trying to shade tubes Henry. I know folks who shoot tubes exclusively. They can appear perfectly normal in every aspect. But Bill Hays is a Master, and you have a chrony and a tripod and everything...  What I'm advocating for is that sometime, early on in newbiehood, the enthusiast must at least taste the speed, to see what's most changed about the pursuit since he may have last tried it. He doesn't have to woof it down- just a nibble is enough. It's a potent catalyst; was for me anyway. One of the most fabulous things I ever learned on this site was how to tie flats to my old wrist rocket. God love you people-


We aren't disagreeing CornDawg, just comparing experiences. Yep, speed is important. I could never be happy with a Daisy B-52 again, and for almost all my plinking, I prefer looped 2040 which delivers a bit more than 200 fps with .44 lead. When I earned my 400 fps badge, I went to TBG, but could have done it with 2040 tubes. Also, if you take a look at the 300 Club records, you'll see that useful power, that which will kill small game, is usually generated around the 200 fps range. I like speed as much as the next guy, but real satisfaction comes from seeing a .50 cal lead ball pass clean through a suspended steel can.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a .319" LEE round ball mold and use the same bands as with 3/8" steel. The 00 buckshot should be close to 3/8" steel for weight. Try some double 2040 at 480-500% or some 7/8" straight cut TBG or .030" latex at about 460-480%. Those are my current favorites!


----------

